
GIS Jobs - avisek
http://www.geojobs.org/
======
Bedon292
If you are looking there are several other good resources out there:
[http://giscareers.com/](http://giscareers.com/) with thousands of jobs world
wide and [http://www.gjc.org/](http://www.gjc.org/) which is mostly US but a
few thousand as well, are the first to come to mind.

------
edjboston
Excuse the self promotion, but my company Airware (YC W13) is hiring several
Geospatial Engineering positions to work on our drone data platform.

Apply [http://grnh.se/yn3epi](http://grnh.se/yn3epi)

Check out our Eng blog
[https://makers.airware.com](https://makers.airware.com)

------
soulsurfer
My colleague has built something similar: [http://www.digital-
geography.com/jobs-digital-geoscientists](http://www.digital-
geography.com/jobs-digital-geoscientists)

It is using the Indeed API, which might get blocked by your adblocker.

~~~
mattlutze
It wants my location, is throwing an alert error regarding an object file, and
the companies page breaks. Also, _grumble grumble information architecture in
the "Hire a GISPro" page_.

Neat idea. Part of the look-and-feel is that, if you're going to make a site
shiny and new, it needs to meet the usability and polish of its visually
similar competitors. A (perhaps accidental) benefit of the other site is that
the average visitor isn't likely to compare it, too deeply, with other leading
jobs sites.

~~~
berlinbutcher
for digital-geography.com we thought it would be a benefit to zoom to your
current location so you might see new jobs around your area easier. The only
earror I can see in the console is this "TypeError: sidebaroffset is
undefined" which is not "problematic". Do you get the "cannot access JSONP
file" error? This is caused by your firewall, not the site as some jobs we
show on digital-geography.com are stored in a google spreadsheet.

But thank you for the valuable insight!

------
JosephRedfern
Not to detract from how great a resource this would be for someone looking for
a new GIS role, but it'd be nice if this site had a bit of a re-vamp,
style/security wise.

~~~
thejosh
Site loads really quick (from AU), which is actually a plus. I miss these
older style sites without all the cruft. :(

~~~
JosephRedfern
Certainly -- but I reckon you could improve the style without too much of an
overhead.

~~~
gagege
Just changing the colors and the header image would go a long way.

------
thex10
I wish there were more jobs. The 30 results here are a bit underwhelming...

~~~
knz
Agreed. There are a lot of GIS jobs out there but unfortunately many of them
are technician level rather than developer/engineer. Of the developer
positions I do see posted, most of them are for ESRI/.NET. If it wasn't for
FOSS4G I'd assume that there were few non ESRI GIS developers out there!

~~~
edjboston
My company Airware (YC W13) is hiring several Geospatial Engineering positions
to work on our drone data platform.

Apply [http://grnh.se/yn3epi](http://grnh.se/yn3epi)

------
ris
I love this site - it just _screams_ everything I associate with GIS from the
second you set eyes on it.

------
justzisguy
Probably not intentional, but that title made me think of Yosser Hughes from
Boys From the Blackstuff:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aObZJN9zDtA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aObZJN9zDtA)

